# Thin Uterine lining issues



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi ladies! 

I have really thin lining at about 5.5mm. My doctor says he’s tried everything to thicken my lining. My estrogen levels are high and it still doesn’t seem to be responding.

I am due to start taking progesterone tomorrow as my Dr says to carry on with ET in this FET cycle.

Is there anyone with experience of thin lining, this thin? Any success stories??

Please help!


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi

Have you tried baby aspirin+vit E+ l arginine?

And day5 up to ovulation rasberry leaf tea?


----------



## RedRose32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Yup I’ve tried it all! Did you have the same issues?


----------



## stevie3 (Apr 13, 2007)

My doctor used a uterine wash. After days of no increase to lining thickness ... it thickened up immediately after this.


----------

